# looking to buy/adopt baby leopard or sulcata tortoises



## kaykay199 (Oct 17, 2014)

Looking to buy/adopt leopard or sulcata tortoises with reasonable price. 

P.s. I own 2 other tortoises so not a newby


----------



## Peytons torts (Oct 17, 2014)

If you live in America I would highly suggest tortoisesupply.com


----------



## Blakem (Oct 17, 2014)

So you have the space and money for extra? For separate enclosures and everything? For quarantine period as well


----------



## kaykay199 (Oct 18, 2014)

I was thinking to get another leopard tortoise so I wouldnt have separate enclosures but yes ill be able to quarantine the new tortoises for 6 months or longer so I was told


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 18, 2014)

I have one available, leopard, S, pardalis (no subspecies indicated, they don't exists) neonate scute dot pattern is one or less. $85 plus shipping which is between $40 and $60 depending on where you live. I won't hold over winter at this point, so if you already have ice/snow where you live I guess no point to consider it. I'll post an image as soon as I gat one, probably Sunday. Ships from San Diego CA 92126 to USA location people over 18 yrs old. Local pick-up or close delivery then just $85.


----------



## kaykay199 (Oct 18, 2014)

When you get a chance can you send me pictures I live in New Mexico still not cold here a little cool from the rain were getting right now


----------



## Lancecham (Oct 18, 2014)

I have several sulcata babies. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## zenoandthetortoise (Oct 18, 2014)

Lancecham said:


> I have several sulcata babies. Let me know if you are interested.
> View attachment 100603


I'm interested! . Wish I was sulcata shopping right now. They look great Lance


----------



## kaykay199 (Oct 18, 2014)

Going to get this baby! But thank you everyone for the offer


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 19, 2014)

News, good/bad? Even though this neonate is uniform and even with scutes, they are "abberent", so my price is $65 plus shipping.


----------



## Turtle16 (Oct 19, 2014)

Lancecham said:


> I have several sulcata babies. Let me know if you are interested.
> View attachment 100603


These babies are adorable  beautiful little creatures. If you lived in driving distance I would buy one


----------



## Turtle16 (Oct 19, 2014)

Turtle16 said:


> These babies are adorable  beautiful little creatures. If you lived in driving distance I would buy one


I have heard too many good things about your babies from fellow people on this forum. How much are you selling yours for?


----------



## Lancecham (Oct 19, 2014)

Turtle16 said:


> I have heard too many good things about your babies from fellow people on this forum. How much are you selling yours for?


Shipping is actually very safe for tortoises. So that opens the possibilities for you.
If you look in the for sale section, you will see my ad along with others selling sulcatas.


----------

